# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اطلاعات و سوالات متداول

## shadi7241

سلام دوسان عزیز
کی آیا پنج شنبه میاد واسه مصاحبه و .... دانشگاه اطلاعات؟

----------


## mehdi2

تو اول انتخاب رشته کن بعد اگه بهت زنگ زدن میری واسه مراحل پزشکی و تستهای عقیدتی وسیاسی و...........................
مطمئن باش که ما قبول نمیشیم

----------


## mehdi2

*باید حتما روزانه مجاز باشی*

----------


## amin278

ایا شده دانشجوی این دانشکده از انتخابش پشیمون بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

بله دوست پسر عموی من سال دوم پشیمون شد و اومد بیرون
میگفت خیلی جو سنگینی داشت

----------


## rezagmi

> تو اول انتخاب رشته کن بعد اگه بهت زنگ زدن میری واسه مراحل پزشکی و تستهای عقیدتی وسیاسی و...........................
> مطمئن باش که ما قبول نمیشیم


مصاحبه هاش شروع شده بعضیها هم زنگ زدن نیاز به تکمیل انتخاب رشته نیس کافیه تیک اطلاعات رو زمان ثبت نام زده باشین

----------


## amin278

> بله دوست پسر عموی من سال دوم پشیمون شد و اومد بیرون
> میگفت خیلی جو سنگینی داشت


مگه میشه انصراف داد؟
و یک سوال دیگه اینکه در طول تحصیل ایا حقوقی هم دریافت میکرد یا خیر؟

----------


## amin278

> مصاحبه هاش شروع شده بعضیها هم زنگ زدن نیاز به تکمیل انتخاب رشته نیس کافیه تیک اطلاعات رو زمان ثبت نام زده باشین


مگه فردا و پس فردا مصاحبه هم میکنن؟؟
بریم بشینیم رساله بخونیم؟

----------


## amin278

*اقا داشتن حساب کاربری توی تلگرام و اینستاگرام مشکل ایجاد میکنه ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Amin 95

بله حق انصراف وجود داره
12-   انصراف از تحصیل،پس از گزینش نهایی و اشتغال، خسارت مالی ناشی از گزینش و تحصیل را در پی خواهد داشت.

راجع به حقوق هم حدود ماهیس 400
8-    دانشجویان در طول دوره تحصیل، از کمک هزینه تحصیلی و سایر امتیازات برخوردار خواهند بود.

----------


## Amin 95

*شرایط و ضوابط عمومی:*
*1-    تابعیت جمهوری اسلامی ایران.*
*2-    تدین به دین مبین اسلام.*
*3-    اعتقاد و التزام عملی به ولایت مطلقه فقیه.*
*4-    اعتقاد والتزام عملی به قانون اساسی ونظام مقدس جمهوری اسلامی ایران.*
*5-    عدم عضویت یا وابستگی به احزاب و گروه‌های سیاسی.*
*6-    نداشتن سوء پیشینه کیفری.*
*7-    برخورداری از سلامت و توانایی روانی و جسمی به تشخیص مراجع پزشکی وزارت اطلاعات.*
*شرایط اختصاصی:*
*1-    داشتن گواهینامه پایان دوره پیش‌دانشگاهی.*
*2-    حداقل معدل دیپلم برای داوطلبان گروه‌های آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک، علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی نمره 15 می‌باشد.*
*3-    داوطلبان نباید در استخدام و متعهد به سازمان یا وزارت خانه‌ای باشند.*
*4-    حداکثر سن برای داوطلبان 23 سال تمام (متولدین 1/7/1371 به بعد) می‌باشد.*
*5-    احراز صلاحیت استخدامی برابر ضوابط گزینش وزارت اطلاعات.*

----------


## Amin 95

برو اینجا همه چی هست
وزارت اطلاعات
سایت واجا

----------


## MOHMAD

کسی میره؟

----------


## amin278

> کسی میره؟


اره چاره ای نیست باید رفت!

----------


## MOHMAD

> اره چاره ای نیست باید رفت!


بهت زنگ زدن؟

----------


## Amin 95

به نظرم میخواید برید علوم قضایی بهتره
شرایطش خیلی خوبه
سال 92 ماهی 260 بود امسال شده ماهی 600
قاضی کم داریم
خوب میرسه

----------


## MOHMAD

من که میخوام سال بعد بازم کنکور بدم

----------


## Amin 95

ولی در کل بورسیه ها سختی خودشونو داره
دیگه آدم خودت نیستی

----------


## MOHMAD

> ولی در کل بورسیه ها سختی خودشونو داره
> دیگه آدم خودت نیستی


آره دیگه

----------


## Amin 95

فکر کنم 12 سال بردگی رو باید اسمشو به 21 سال بردگی تغییر بدن از روی پزشکی بومی جدید بسازن

استثمار نوینه

----------


## amin278

> بهت زنگ زدن؟


متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه اره!
نمیدونم چی فایده داره رفتن یا موندن واسه 95!

----------


## likeastatue

تو مشهد میزاشتن میومدم 
کی بره این همه راهو
ب خرجش نمیرزه

----------


## rezagmi

> مگه فردا و پس فردا مصاحبه هم میکنن؟؟
> بریم بشینیم رساله بخونیم؟


رساله؟؟؟؟شوخی میکنی؟
قراره بری حوزه علمیه مگه؟؟
تو مصاحبه فقط احکام مبپرسن؟

----------


## mehdi2

> ایا شده دانشجوی این دانشکده از انتخابش پشیمون بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیلی سخته وتاآخر عمر محدود میشی یا برید یا نه
جریمه هم میشید

----------


## mehdi2

> مصاحبه هاش شروع شده بعضیها هم زنگ زدن نیاز به تکمیل انتخاب رشته نیس کافیه تیک اطلاعات رو زمان ثبت نام زده باشین


سایت واجا گفته باید انتخاب رشته کنید...اطلاعات غلط ندید

----------


## mehdi2

> *اقا داشتن حساب کاربری توی تلگرام و اینستاگرام مشکل ایجاد میکنه ؟؟؟؟*


نه

----------


## Amin 95

معلوم نیست
من الان دوستم پزشکی بقیه الله میخونه
تو تلگرام هست
میگه خیلی بازه اینجا
ولی میگه قابل قیاس با ارتش نیست
فکر کنم اطلاعات گیر بده
مثلا از سوالاش میزان ارادت به رهبره
آخرین راهپیمایی یا نماز جمعه که رفتی
توضیح نماز ها(آیات+جمعه)
سیاسی هم میپرسن
همسایه های ایران
نظرت رو راجع به سیاست های فعلی ایران در منطقه میپرسن
متمایل به کدوم جناحی
مرزبندی های سیاسی
و مصاحبه عقیدتی

----------


## rezagmi

> سایت واجا گفته باید انتخاب رشته کنید...اطلاعات غلط ندید


اون که باید بکنید
ولی چون نتایج همزمان با رشته های متمرکز اعلام خواهد شد کار بررسی صلاحیت رو زودتر شروع کردن با توجه به اونهایی که تیک زده بودن

----------


## mehdi2

> اون که باید بکنید
> ولی چون نتایج همزمان با رشته های متمرکز اعلام خواهد شد کار بررسی صلاحیت رو زودتر شروع کردن با توجه به اونهایی که تیک زده بودن


*نه این طوری نیست مثلا یکی مثل من علاقه مندی خودمو به واجا اعلام کرده بودم ولی مجاز به انتخاب رشته در روزانه نشدم پس اونا اول باید بفهمن که کی قبول میشه یا نه.....اگه هر کی علاقه مندی اش رو به واجا تیک زده باشه که هزاران نفر رو هم شامل میشه حتی بعضی ها بدون علاقه تیک زدن چندین سال میخواد(از نظر صلاحیت).......*

----------


## mona27

سلام
تو دفترچه یه دانشگاه هست به اسم دانشگاه تهران محل تحصیل پردیس فارابی قم  میشه توضیح بدید ینی چی؟
مثل همون دانشگاه پردیس خودگردان هست یا نه
ممنون

----------


## likeastatue

خـــــــــــــــــب :Yahoo (76): 
از الان تا 9م هر کی از پسرا ان نشد یعنی داره ا ط ل ا ع ا ت ی میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
هوای خودتونو داشته باشین :Yahoo (20):

----------


## EnGl!Sh

دوستانی که در ازمون شرکت کردند خواهشا بیان یه توضیحی در مورد سوال ها و تست هوشش بدن

----------

